# Gotta make it work.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I got it all together at last. Now all I got to do is practice and practice some more. My Don Hume holster came this evening so that completes the whole package.

:smt1099







:smt1099


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Man that's slick. I think we all want to hear how the practice goes.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What?!? No Galco?!?

Heh, just kidding. Sweet set-up, very slick!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Leave the "caps" out of the gun when you practice drawing the gun out of the holster. lol nice looking rig good luck


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy,

Looks like one fine outfit. The holster seems identical to mine-a Don Hume #171OT. I have two such holsters, one for my S&W Model 19 and one for my S&W Model 586. They work for me.

Why no Galco? I once asked Galco for just such a holster, without the thumbreak. They refused to consider a holster without a thumbreak restraint.

Here's my M19:









I just noticed mine has the concealed belt slots.

Bob Wright


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice setup Baldy.

I think a shopping trip is in order for myself. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> Why no Galco? I once asked Galco for just such a holster, without the thumbreak. They refused to consider a holster without a thumbreak restraint.


Hey Bob Galco makes an open top holster for that gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for looking guys and I did Look at Galco frist Mike. In fact I almost bought the Speed Master. Friend stoped by and had a Don Hume for his and it fit like a glove. Then my buddy(over on the Ruger forum) Sheepdog said get a DH and bingo I did. 
Hi Bob my holster is a H721-OT. Now I got to get this puppy out to the range and see if I am up to it's standard.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fine*

Baldy: Sir; one fine looking set-up. What kind of wax have you used to get that warm look.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No wax Mr Neophyte that's the way they come from Don hume. I have bought two this year and both were very nice in fit and finish. Here they are. The M-36 is worn daily no matter what I am doing as it has paint on it.







:smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*pair*

Baldy; a fine looking pair. I just had my first pan cake made by a gentleman named 'Murph'. My 638 has always rode either the front pocket or my back pocket; I have tried several makes and model and they just didn't do right.
"Murph" showed me how his design worked; not having any confidence I tried his on. He allowed me to mess about for awhile; about an hour later he asked how I liked it. I had forgotten about it.:smt083 Just doing normal stuff; sitting, walking, riding to the store; wow; an experience. 
Yesterday my friends and I went to a show with me wearing my 'pan cake'
[was in the trading mood] I absolutely forgot I had it with me:smt023.
Now sold on a pan cake. I think mine looks okay; what is better; the fit.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Baldy,
Nice lookin' set up. And as someone else said...... slick! I currently have four holsters from Don Hume and am extremely pleased with all (and I have a couple from Galco). I have two models (one for my P7M8 and one for my Colt Defender) just like your open top. Don't want to hi-jack the thread, but if someone is interested in a Don Hume, you can get good deals from a place called Gunner's Alley (www.gunnersalley.com) as well as, of course, Galco.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh heh, I have stirred up some Galco trouble! I was only ribbing my friend Baldy a little. The DH holster looks fine, especially if you like the sweat guard feature.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The sweat guard is one of the main reasons I bought those holsters. It works great for those of us that live in the South, etc. and sweat like we were working hard (ha, ha). I'm beginning to sweat now just talkin' about Texas summers. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Charlie said:


> The sweat guard is one of the main reasons I bought those holsters. It works great for those of us that live in the South, etc. and sweat like we were working hard (ha, ha). I'm beginning to sweat now just talkin' about Texas summers. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


Know what you mean Charlie about sweating. The swamp has just started to cool a little. Plus when your shoulders start to fall to your belt line that sweat guard will keep you from getting jabbed at the wrong time.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Hey Bob Galco makes an open top holster for that gun.


Yeah, they do now. But I pleaded with them at the time and they flat refused. They said they would make no holster without a restraint.

I have a couple of Galcos, and find them fine products, but they are both thumb break style.

And speaking of restraints, the WORST idea was a Bianchi holster I bought for a S&W M442. This had a snap strap across the trigger guard that had to be unsnapped with the middle finger. The bad idea was that the strap, snap, and finger bound between the trigger guard and front of the grip, locking the gun firmly during draw. They refunded my money.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Hey Bob Galco makes an open top holster for that gun.


I have an older "Speed Master" from Galco, and looked at the online catalog shot of that model. My objection to this holster is that the trigger guard is completely covered, and the leather comes up too far on the frame of the holstered gun. Of the styles I considered, I liked the Don Hume the best.

Bob Wright

My Galco holster is for my S&W M442, incidentally.


----------

